# Stainless, Yes. Blued, ???



## BlueSteel (Dec 26, 2007)

S&W makes the 686 4" 7 shot .357 and the 620 4" 7 shot .357. I've looked at their website and can't find any Model 86 or Model 20.

Do they have a comparible model in blue? (K/L frame, 7 round cap., 4" barrel, .357) If not, is there a no longer made model that would fit this bill?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It is my understanding that S&W has dropped all blued revolvers from their regular line. The only blue guns now being made come through their heritage line. 

Too bad. My taste has always run to the blued guns.

Bob Wright


----------

